# Preventing Sand from Freezing?



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

Getting to be that time of year again!

This year I'm stockpiling sand on the property to use on my driveway & access road. (Had been getting it from the town, but it was such a P.I.T.A. to have to go down off the mountain to get it).

Anyway, I don't anything with a roof over it to store it under. I plan to tarp it @ the very least, I'm told I should mix some salt in with it to keep from turning rock solid. I'm interested in any tips or tricks anyone might have. Mixing salt into the huge pile I've got (2 tri-axle loads) would be difficult. I should mention that only about the top 500 feet of my driveway is paved, the rest is dirt (almost 3/4 of a mile). I understand that you don't really want much (if any) salt on a dirt road, as it can unfreeze the surface and create mud. So, how much salt? (If any). If it matters, it's actually sand mixed with very small rock mixed in.Looking forward to this discussion from you seasoned Vets!

~ Marleywood ~


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not sure mixing salt with it would keep it from freezing....The only thing you could do is keep it warm...Such as stored inside


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mixing salt and sand for cold storage might even make it worse because the salt will draw moisture.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Mixing salt and sand for cold storage might even make it worse because the salt will draw moisture.


Good point....I don't care what Mark says about you....Your Ok


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Good point....I don't care what Mark says about you....Your Ok


No, Mark is probably right.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

We mix 10% salt with the sand, never freezes might get a few chucks but easy to break them up with the bucket. Been doing this for 30 years no problems


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sand from Florida never freezes.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sand from Florida never freezes.


As long as it stays there........

OP by tarping your pile of sand you're locking in the moisture that will be in the sand when it comes from the pit and you'll also have condensation to deal with. I've found the best way to keep sand from freezing is storing indoors and true to get it weeks after the last time there was any type of moisture (rain/Snow).
Even keep it indoors you'll still have the problem of it freezing once you load it when temps are low.


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

Indoors is not an option for me. As for trapping in moisture with a tarp, I see the logic here, however given the snowfall amounts we typically get here, it would get buried.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Could you quickly just throw up some
Post and beam to tarp it? That way you keep most the snow off it but it also breathes and doesn’t trap moisture. If you create sort of a car port and use black tarps that would help heat up the sand during the day and it would act like a heat sync helping with the freezing. 

I’m mean it’s just for sand it can be super cheap and not complicated. The only issue is wind. If you are fairly sheltered it would work. If you are like where I am, sustained wind of 40mph and gusts over 75mph are not unusual. The cheap structure with tarps strapped to it won’t cut it.


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

That's probably not a bad idea, I had given brief consideration to something like that a while ago. I know they make post holders that you can pound into the ground & take a 4x4. Loews also has a foundation block that accepts 4x4, but then it would need to be anchored... Sorry, sort of thinking and typing, LOL. It is windy as f*ck up here on the mountain in central New Hampshire, but my sand pile is down off the main slope from where the house is, so a tarp roof might work.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Marleywood said:


> That's probably not a bad idea, I had given brief consideration to something like that a while ago. I know they make post holders that you can pound into the ground & take a 4x4. Loews also has a foundation block that accepts 4x4, but then it would need to be anchored... Sorry, sort of thinking and typing, LOL. It is windy as f*ck up here on the mountain in central New Hampshire, but my sand pile is down off the main slope from where the house is, so a tarp roof might work.


Put a little slope to it and throw in some horizontal bracing so the tarp doesnt stretch and sag. And buy good tarps so they last more than one season.

I know about the post holders you are talking about. I dont think those will do squat for wind uplift. I think if you used the precast blocks for the 4x4 posts you old be better off. You can get anchors that auger into the ground that are meant to provide uplift bracing. Throw in some of those and then run steel cable through some eye bolts up high on the posts to keep it down.


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

These are what I was thinking of, they go in 30", but still, you may have a point. I know I can get those augers @ Tractor Supply, I've seen 'em in the local store. Not only was I thinking of putting some slope on it, I'm considering making a frame from electrical conduit to lash the tarp onto.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

????


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

It's really not a big deal. It's no magic sand and salt have been used for years storied outside or in on heated buildings. I used it for 20 years before I switched to straight salt and still store s small pile just incase. It just needs to be covered with a tarp or double them. The real trick is keep it dry as you can. My guess is you have a machine? Take 5 buckets of sand than add one bucket of salt and mix just pick it up and put it down. Than just push up another pile next to the others you have all ready. That will keep it from freezing. You should have no trouble using it on gravel at the ratio. Back when life was much simpler I ran it 2 to 1 ratio so they saw sand but got a much better melting.


----------

